# GO 4 IT CRITIQUE ME SHOWJUMPING!!!!



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

PLease Critique me!! This is Jaybee Shultz, he is 9yr Gelding i use to jump last year. He is up for sale so any inquries please email me. In this picture he is ---- around 6-7. Can't remember..... Thats BAD!! Anyway if anyone wants to doubt me owning this horse i can scan some papers to say i have!! Also if anyone wants his Pedigree i have it handy. This is at the Australian Showjumping Championships December 2004. I have more pictures too.

Picture taken by: Peter Brookman


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

this is what i can see from that picture.

you aren't using your legs at all! 
Because you don't have enough leg, you're gripping with your knee. 
You aren't bending at the hip enough, it also looks like you're not releasing AT ALL!! You're jerking your horse in the mouth, and you'll probably land earlier than him, so those are both two horrible things.

heels down! Push your leg down and on his sides. It looks like he's jumping strong, but you need to grip with your calves, not your knees. Close your hip angle more and open your chest/keep your shoulders back.
Soften your hands, and find a happy spot to get your hands (don't rest on his neck). 

other then that you look Good.
.


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

THATS what i like to hear! Quite frankly i don't need to use my legs on this horse, to support you mean? I don't have a clue what level you are at but going over the jump requires you to grip with your knees-cause it has a pivit action-and my heels are fine. Jumping doesn't really need your heels down to a certain consent-it requires you to put your toes out and as you said heels down-although comftably. In that jump i am releasing enough for the horse to put its nose out. To grow a nice round figure. Shultzy (Jaybee Shultz) is a very uphill horse, what i mean by that is fairly light in the front. But i have to thank you heaps for critiqueing me!! 
Cheers mate!! 8)


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

you don't pinch with your knees because pivoting is BAD. Your heels have to be down and your toes shouldn't be out :roll:


----------



## HighStylinRascal (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree with the above poster. 

YOU're supposed to use your leg to help you get in a good position. Pinching with your knee is what you're not supposed to do, you want to grip with your whole calf and keep you toes pointed forward.

Looks like that horse has a lot of talent and you two could make a great team.


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

I think you two look pretty good, the horse could get his knees up a bit more though.
but you asked for critique for yourself, not the horse, so yes. =]
Your lower leg looks fairly good, but everything gets a little crowded up the top (though I can't really say much- my jumping position is far from perfect =P)...you're too far out of the saddle, and though your hands are in a perfectly good place for releasing, the reins are still quite short? But you explained the reason for that, and as you said, he's been given his head enough for his nose to come out and it certainly doesn't look like you're pulling on him.
Overall, a nice picture! =D

[and ArabianPrincess, can I ask who made your sig? it's beautiful!]


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

a mate of mine made it.

She is awsum!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I think you need to cut the fence about a foot or 2 in height and go back to the beginning. Your seat and position are not solid, you don't have a fundemental and necessary base, your insecure, do not have an automatic release, your legs are not even being utilized and your heel is nearly higher then your toe. You are basically standing in stirrups rather then gripping with your legs. This is extremely dangerous.

I know you aren't going to agree with what I said, and that's fine. But this is a critique, so when others offer advise, please try to eliminate the urge to argue back in your own defense.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

How well have you done with your horse? and to what level?

I think you look to be doing really well, jumping that height and staying on! hehe sorry not funny!

I am in no possition to tell you how to do jumping but well done braving the critique page! 

Your horse is lovely and from other posts ive seen you write on you seem to know what your doing, so good luck with it!

Y are you selling him?? Have you got a new one?

Elz x


----------



## OneStride (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I have to come to the defense of Aussie, I think you're all being a bit rough and need not be...

First of all, this horse is a jumper (am I assuming correctly?) Jumper position is very, _very_ different from equitation position. Coming from the US which really has a huge equitation-nation (haha) I've shown for years in Equitation and know the jumpers fairly well. As a jumper - the perfect arched back, open chest aren't neccessary. Once you start getting up to the height that these fences are, it's really more up to the scope of the horse - and the rider well... getting out of the way essentially. Their job is to be light and springy like a cat - where as at the lower levels of jumping, it can be more focused on pose. I have to say that I have NEVER seen a professional jumper who has pefect equitation.

Also - yes, it does appear that his leg is a bit far back - but lets think about physics here for a second. Whether you like it or not, your leg is going to slip back a bit when a 1200 lb animal reaches over a 3+ ft fence. Unless your leg is tied down, for half a second, your leg will slip. I'm sure you all have photos in your home of yourself jumping - some have perfect leg position, some have it slipped back. I know I do - and depending upon the angle of the jump, the take-off, and how well the striding to the fence was done - your leg is either great - or slipped. Yes yes, gripping with your leg is the thing to do, and supporting your horse is a must - but to get to this level of fence height, I'm sure Aussie has proven that he has a decent leg :roll: 

As for your release - it's just fine - your resting on the neck a bit, but I don't see that your horse is straining to get over the fence. Kudos.

Finally, before you all throw bananas at me for posting this, from the picture it appears that Aussie is a male rider. Women naturally have stronger legs - male riders often times pinch with the knee because it is well - more comfortable. I have seen many many male professional riders who ride with a pinched knee. It's just part of the sport. 

Kindly don't light a fire under my bum - I'd rather like to keep it :lol:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

just a question...

Someone has coached me about 2' jumps and such and the release needs to be really big (such as said above..) but after watching show jumping I have noticed that if anything at the bottom of the jump there is no release, in fact it looks as if there holding there heads up. 

The reason for me asking here is that there have been a lot of things mentioned above about the release. 

She said that this jump was 6'7 so I imagine that your release needs to be " holding the horse up " ? 

I asked one of my trainers a long time ago and they said that you need to hold the horse up with the bit otherwise there going to tumble into the ground...I dont know about any of this. 

It just looked like there was quite a bit of debate on releasing above...


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> just a question...
> 
> Someone has coached me about 2' jumps and such and the release needs to be really big (such as said above..) but after watching show jumping I have noticed that if anything at the bottom of the jump there is no release, *in fact it looks as if there holding there heads up. *
> The reason for me asking here is that there have been a lot of things mentioned above about the release.
> ...



Its true.. I watched the olypmic riding and bigger jumps people jump haha made no sence anyways and what they do is hold their head up to get there frount end over the jump then give them there heads to go over..

I have proof..
But its the wrong video i was looking for.. oh well this will do.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2jTtLWLoAU


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

oh, so what they do is release in the jump to get over, then pick the slack back up?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

cant you get just about any horses pedigree and papers off the internet? That doesn't always prove that you own the horse.


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks guys for the loverly response. I am not a real mean bloke and i won't go and bit your heads off if ya tell me i am a **** rider. And yes i am a male-whoever asked that lol!! Well i think-------
Anyway I am selling him cause well i am jumping heigher now and Jaybee Shultz is well- only 15.2hh. He is only a little boy!! I have got him on trial now to this young girl who is doing quite well with him. I do so bloodly own the horse- for gods sake does everyone on this website doubt everyone who sez boo? Its a great auwsum site but geez lighten up- its people like you who stuff the website up!!

Cheers mate- I will have more pictures on the way!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

So umm..~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~


whats your real name?


And how old is JayBee Shultz??


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, you can get SEVERAL horse's pedigree. I could get this horse's pedigree, doesn't mean I own it.

What breed is this horse? 
What's your first name?
Or full name?
=)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,

Aussie Showjumper - Your horse is beautiful. Sorry but I'm not going to critique, as not very good at it anyway. But you look very good. :wink: 

 Everyone else - I've stood back from this topic and another one to do with Aussie Showjumper, but I cant do it any longer. WHY, do you all think he is not the owner of this horse?
If you are wrong and he does own this horse and its him in the pictures, I think you will all owe him one BIG apology. In my opinion, and it is my opinion, this is a form of bullying.

Aussie - You dont have to do this, but maybe it would be worthwhile to show everyone some more pics of you and your horse? This way everyone will apologise and hopefully eat humble pie.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

what makes me suspect is that all of it sounds way to suspicious (from this thread and others) and not only this but WHERE the heck is Aussie Showjumper during all of this to defend him or her self?! GONE! if aussie came the minute things started getting weird then this may have turned for the better.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

There is one thing i can proove.

The horses name.. 

As you call it " Jaybee Shultz "

Its spelt

Jay Bee Schultz

How do i know this? because i Researched it and went onto the pedigree sites and googled yahooed atlavstaed ect ect.

Why did you spell it incorrectly? So we couldnt find him.. ??



> he is 9yr Gelding


" Kennethâ€™s award-winning horse Jay Bee Schultz is a *12-year- old *throughbred warmblood cross showjumper imported from Australia "

Hrmm maybe you should research him before you lie.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

as the forum I use to go to (ultimate horse site ) would put it.

TROLL! I think we've got a troll on our hands.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> as the forum I use to go to (ultimate horse site ) would put it.
> 
> TROLL! I think we've got a troll on our hands.



Haha i love it!!

I think we've got a troll on our hands!!
Thats like the 6th time ive caught someone out. When will they learn.

Oh and i forgot to add.. He is a stallion!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

uh yeah, any show jumper going that high is going to have some BALLS! sorry that may appear a bit.....never mind.

Let me rephrase that, any horse going that high is not going to be castrated.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> There is one thing i can proove.
> 
> The horses name..
> 
> ...


Arabian Princess = :? I googled Jaybee schultz as Aussie had spelt it, and it brought up quite a few pedigree sites with it spelt this way. So unfortunatley nothing has been proven either way.

Also Aussie did post on this topic earlier today/or last night depending on where you are. He's said he is going to post some more pics if you read it. So do you think we all could give him the benefit of doubt for now? Perhaps with hold the claws?


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

You are only doubted when your pictures are suspicious...if you're a male then why is that a female in your "rate my fall picture"? Huh let's take a guess...because it isn't you?!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh noes :roll: 

This horse is said to be in Hong Kong..

COUNTRY HORSE DISCIPLINE LEVEL 
Hong Kong Jaybee Schultz Showjumping World Cup Winner 

Hrmm i'll hold the claws untill this person tells me his' name.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

http://www.horsedeals.com.au/events.php?showID=96
go to botton of the page middle one is 'Chris Chugg with Roy Jessop's 'Jaybee Schultz' winners of the Easter Monday Section 2 jumping class.' i no this is not the australian championship but this is the same horse. maybe people shouldnt jump to conclusions i no some people may not agree with what aussie showjumper says but jeez lay off


----------



## OneStride (Jun 8, 2007)

barnrat said:


> Let me rephrase that, any horse going that high is not going to be castrated.



Uhhh.... I know plenty of geldings that jump over that height - well over that height. Gender/castration has nothing to do with jumping ability. :roll: It has to do with the scope and elasticity of the horse. 

As for Aussie Show Jumper being a fake, I say we wait it out.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

he's only 15.2? he looks so big in the pic!!! i'm asking because i have a 3 yearold 15.2 hand gelding and i never thought he would be able to jump a big jump *all the horses that do the big jumps are big and i thought my horse was too small* how tall are you? I'm 5 foot 11 inches you look about the same or taller. that's so cool!!! now i cant wait to start showing my baby boy!!! did you train him? i'm training my baby by myself *gets a little hard doing it alone though * oh well, i hope the girl loves and cares for him like i do with my baby boy.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

OneStride said:


> barnrat said:
> 
> 
> > Let me rephrase that, any horse going that high is not going to be castrated.
> ...


I agree. Saying that a horse with a lot of jumping talent must be in tact is a huge blanket statement and is simply untrue.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

True that. Geldings are usually a bit more stable so they would make for a more consistant ride anyways. The h/j trainer at my barn has not one stallion and he has 3 horses going Grand Prix.

joseylovesrain123- size doesn't have anything to do with jumping ability I know 17 hand warmbloods who trip over crossrails and 12 hand ponys who jump 3'6". I have a friend who is 5'10" and she shows her 14.2 hand polish arab in 4 ft jumpers. Plus your horse is only 3 so he has quite a bit more growing and filling out to do. Good luck with him though I hope he jumps well.

As for everyone who is getting all worked up over weither aussie showjumper is telling the truth or not, just leave him alone. Critique the picture that is what the forum is suppossed to be for, and you're making yourselves look self riteous.

Aussie showjumper- you are jumping ahead and standing on your toes. Shorten your stirrups and sit up to the jump with your legs on the horse, let the horse close your angles don't lean up his neck.

Nice horse what are you asking for him?


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

futolympeventer327 said:


> As for everyone who is getting all worked up over weither aussie showjumper is telling the truth or not, just leave him alone. Critique the picture that is what the forum is suppossed to be for, and you're making yourselves look self riteous.


Very well said :wink: I think that we should leave this topic alone. Maybe one of the moderators could lock it.


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

IMMMM back!!
He is sold and i was asking $50-90000!
Cheers


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*find somethingbetter to do...*

This is to "arabianprincess" and any1 else trying 2 make a liar of "Aussie showjumper" y dont u all find something better to do in your own time i thnk yous are all LAME. and dont call ppl trollz or i will report abuse


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

barn rat my girl is 15.2hh and she jumps 1.3mts so most horses can jump to amazing heights


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

I'm locking this thread. All everyone's doing is fighting and arguing, it hurts people and it makes the Forum look bad.

Raechel


----------

